# Subwoofer installation



## Johnnytall88 (Feb 9, 2016)

I've installed subwoofers into my 2014 Cruze running them off of a line Converter but they don't pound nearly as hard and what they did in my previous truck and and my buddy's Cadillac which was ran off a line converter as well but when it was in both vehicles it seemed to pound incredibly but now they pound just like the door speakers and I can't seem to find out why? Please help?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Johnnytall88 said:


> I've installed subwoofers into my 2014 Cruze running them off of a line Converter but they don't pound nearly as hard and what they did in my previous truck and and my buddy's Cadillac which was ran off a line converter as well but when it was in both vehicles it seemed to pound incredibly but now they pound just like the door speakers and I can't seem to find out why? Please help?



Hello! Welcome to the forum!

Can you tell me a little more about how it's set up, how many subs do you have? What impedance are you running? What type of amp are you using? What kind of line converter?

I gather you've tapped into the factory radio harness as I have, to get your line level input. Then you ran the line level through a converter, which sends RCAs to your amp, which is powered from the car battery. Is this correct?


----------



## Johnnytall88 (Feb 9, 2016)

Correct and I'm running two 12 inch Rockford Fosgates, off of a 450 watt alpine amp, and a raptor line converter


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I was informed that the rear door speakers don't get as much signal as the front door speakers (assuming you tapped the rear door speaker signals) so maybe that's why they're not as loud? Just a guess.

I have a line out converter and have tapped my rear door speakers for subs and haven't noticed a decrease in volume from the car I had before this one, so I'm not sure what the problem could be.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Johnnytall88 said:


> Correct and I'm running two 12 inch Rockford Fosgates, off of a 450 watt alpine amp, and a raptor line converter


Have you verified that the amp is receiving the full 12-15V? And checked all the obvious settings on the amp? Low pass filter, gain, etc? I can't imagine why it would be different in the Cruze over a different vehicle with the same set-up, especially if you're using a line level-RCA converter. I wasn't able to compare mine with my last vehicle because I broke my amp out of frustration trying to take it back out of the Cobalt. So I bought a new one. One thing I will note, my Cobalt's stock sound system was much louder than my Cruze's.


----------



## Johnnytall88 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have no volume decrease, just the subs aren't pounding like they should there only sounding like the door speakers


----------



## Johnnytall88 (Feb 9, 2016)

And yes amp is getting all power it should be


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Johnnytall88 said:


> I have no volume decrease, just the subs aren't pounding like they should there only sounding like the door speakers


Do your subs have dual voice coils? The only thing I can come up with is your impedance is higher now. If you've accidentally wired the sub coils in series then you would not be getting as much power through them as you should. You can check your impedance with a multi meter to be sure you're running 2 ohms or 4 ohms, whatever the lowest your amp can handle is.


----------



## Johnnytall88 (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't think there dual voice coils id have to really look at them,


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Johnnytall88 said:


> I don't think there dual voice coils id have to really look at them,


There would be two sets of inputs on the back like this.


----------



## Johnnytall88 (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes they are dual voice coils


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

If your amp is 2 channel it should be wired like this:








If it is only a monoblock (single channel) you can only wire two DVCs for either 1 ohm or 4 ohms most amps, don't accept a 1 ohm impedance so you'll have to run 4.


----------



## Johnnytall88 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have both subs "daisy chained" connected from sub to sub and ran to one input and ran to a single channel amp


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I would make sure the gain on the line out converter hasn't been turned down....if there is one. I know mine has one and I guess that could happen by accident.


----------



## Johnnytall88 (Feb 9, 2016)

Haven't yet check the converter so that could be the flaw, but I'm swapping my box out for a newer ported one to see if it stops it from rattling, I know the subs aren't blown because they obviously wouldn't bump


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I would make sure the gain on the line out converter hasn't been turned down....if there is one. I know mine has one and I guess that could happen by accident.


There probably isn't any settings on the converter, check the amp though.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Johnnytall88 said:


> Haven't yet check the converter so that could be the flaw, but I'm swapping my box out for a newer ported one to see if it stops it from rattling, I know the subs aren't blown because they obviously wouldn't bump


That isn't true, blown subs just sound really bad. The coils will still move, but they aren't connected to the cones so it'll sound really rattly. Since you have two DVCs theres no way to run a 2 ohm load, you can run either 1 ohm or 4 ohms. Most amps won't accept 1 ohm, so you'll have to wire them to get 4 ohms. Which will give you the same results as wiring one DVC for a 2 ohm load. I'd consider testing one sub at a time, in this configuration (given your amp is rated for 2 ohms) *Note: Also assuming your subs are 4 ohm subs.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Turn the bass up some at the HU .....


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

brian v said:


> Turn the bass up some at the HU .....


Im actually in the same boat as the OP. You can't turn the bass up much at all on the head unit or else it distorts the door speakers like crazy.

JL XD600x1 V2 amp and JL-10" in ported box.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

You're not going to gain anything by turning the head unit bass up. The line level converter takes the radio's amplified output and converts it into an RCA un-amplified signal. The amplifier then takes that, filters out all the higher frequencies and amplifies the low frequencies before sending them to the sub. I'd still recommend checking your impedance with a multi-meter to make sure your DVCs are wired correctly.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I popped in here to read how the new guy is doing .. you are messing this up Chevraski !

Stop running on assumptions ......
Gather the evidence and procced further ...

If this guy the OP has had this Audio set up in 2 different vehicles and every thing seemed fine ..well he knows how to string wire !

Line OUT Converter ....Home - AudioControl


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

brian v said:


> I popped in here to read how the new guy is doing .. you are messing this up Chevraski !
> 
> Stop running on assumptions ......
> Gather the evidence and procced further ...
> ...


I made perfectly clear that I am only speculating. I know it's very difficult to make an accurate diagnosis over the internet, that's why I am offering up my thoughts/opinions so maybe he can fix it himself. I'm sorry, I thought this was a forum, I guess I'll just keep quiet.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

ask questions ?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I am still relatively new to the forum, please forgive my ignorance. I just want to help because I have installed subs in my car and this is one thing I actually know something about.

OP: What is the model number for the amp, and the subs? I would be able to find the specifications and possibly assist further.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes, I am now going through your post history brian.



brian v said:


> I popped in here to read how the new guy is doing .. you are messing this up Chevraski !
> 
> *Stop running on assumptions ......*
> Gather the evidence and procced further ...
> ...





brian v said:


> Look at the build date on the door panel .... *assuming GM changed the clutch* to a bigger MM than with certainty on a specific timeline of production ..you should be able to figure out what clutch was installed ...
> 
> Buy the bigger 1 and have peace of mind ...
> 
> Rob may have more specific information about any such changes for the clutch !


Please stop running on assumptions. You need to ask GM if they changed it before posting.

Internet Bully? Check
Hypocrite? Check


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

FX-GMC said:


> Yes, I am now going through your post history brian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya got a question ?


----------

